# Rollback Bolt VOX Hydra to Classic



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

This may be a repeated thread but I thought it well worth re-posting.

I took advantage of the Summer Breeze sale and purchased two Bolt VOX 3tb to replace my Premier XL's. I was really excited about it and after they were up and running was disappointed with the new Hydra interface.

After contacting TiVo to tell them I was sending the Bolts back they provided a means to return to the classic menu.

Go to Help, Select Repeat Guided Tour. Instead of three Thumbs Down, select two Thumbs Down and two Rewinds. It will then ask you if you want to install the Classic Menu. Follow the onscreen instructions.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Tjernagel said:


> This may be a repeated thread but I thought it well worth re-posting.


How did you miss this thread, which has been around since November and gets constant updates?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Tjernagel said:


> I was really excited about it and after they were up and running *was blown away by the Hydra interface*.
> 
> After contacting TiVo to tell them I was sending the Bolts back they provided a means to return to the classic menu.


Blow away definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary

_If you say that you are blown away by something, or if it blows you away, you mean that you are very impressed by it._


----------



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

ej42137 said:


> How did you miss this thread, which has been around since November and gets constant updates?


Probably because it covered the Roamio and not the Bolt.


----------



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

DVR_Dave said:


> Blow away definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary
> 
> _If you say that you are blown away by something, or if it blows you away, you mean that you are very impressed by it._


Or shot dead... I fixed it just for you!


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Tjernagel said:


> Or shot dead...


No, not really. When you are the only person with an interpretation of what a phrase means while everyone else has the exact opposite interpretation then the whole concept of language kind of breaks down.


----------



## stonewallers (Apr 8, 2010)

Tjernagel said:


> Probably because it covered the Roamio and not the Bolt.


If only this thread was here two days ago. I finally got a chance to setup the bolt on Saturday only to discover it did in fact update to hydra. I did eventually find the roamio thread but had to read through pages and pages for verification that the same technique worked for the bolt. I'm a bit too conservative when trying posted solutions. (If the first post had been updated to note that the posted method was still current and worked for the Bolt, that would have saved some time). But, at least it took much less time to rollback hydra than to verify the technique worked on the Bolt.


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

I appreciate the post, because I couldn't get my new "Springtime" Bolt to downgrade and the picture verifies I'm doing it the right way. My first Bolt had no problem downgrading.


----------



## hankuro (Nov 7, 2009)

Tjernagel said:


> This may be a repeated thread but I thought it well worth re-posting.
> 
> I took advantage of the Summer Breeze sale and purchased two Bolt VOX 3tb to replace my Premier XL's. I was really excited about it and after they were up and running was disappointed with the new Hydra interface.
> 
> ...


many thanks for this, TJ!


----------



## keithind (Nov 19, 2013)

Tjernagel, thank you. I just got a new TiVo Bolt Vox and for the first time since 1999 I HATED the interface update. I'm currently "Downgrading" to receive my upgrade! Thank you again.

TiVo, please fix you NEW interface. I actually am an interface designer. You broke the simplicity you brought to the market. Your new look is fine, but your menu organization and navigation options are horrible. Thank you TiVo for the updated hardware. Thank you TiVo for the upgraded remote. TiVo, please replace your new interface designers. Thank you TiVo for an awesome product.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

The sooner people migrate to TE4 the better, TE3 is headed the down the same path as Windows 7 End of life is coming. When that happens no more updates. Most people just handed a remote can navigate TE4 quicker because it's set up like a PC. No legacy baggage. TE3 was designed for 4 X 3 aspect ratio TV not 16 X9, TE4 makes better use of screen real estate.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry to be "one of those," but: what's the rush. And TE3 mostly works--what updates are seen as needed? (Sure, I'd like AutoSkip, but I can live with SkipMode; and then I get a Suggestions that works, and Live Guide besides.)

Yeah, I'll likely be on TE4 or an upcoming TE5, one day. In the meanwhile, I'm content.

(On the real estate front, I'm not quite sure I understand: my TE3 box seems to use the entire 16x9 space, not limiting itself to 4x3. And I can navigate it pretty quickly--some people say that TE4 imposes extra steps to do the same thing.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tenthplanet said:


> The sooner people migrate to TE4 the better, TE3 is headed the down the same path as Windows 7 End of life is coming.


There hasn't been a TE3 update in over a year. I don't expect there will ever be another.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

I will give up my Te3 when they pry it from my cold, dead hands. For me, Hydra is pure garbage.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Sorry to be "one of those," but: what's the rush. And TE3 mostly works--what updates are seen as needed? (Sure, I'd like AutoSkip, but I can live with SkipMode; and then I get a Suggestions that works, and Live Guide besides.)
> 
> Yeah, I'll likely be on TE4 or an upcoming TE5, one day. In the meanwhile, I'm content.
> 
> (On the real estate front, I'm not quite sure I understand: my TE3 box seems to use the entire 16x9 space, not limiting itself to 4x3. And I can navigate it pretty quickly--some people say that TE4 imposes extra steps to do the same thing.)


Seconded!


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> There hasn't been a TE3 update in over a year. I don't expect there will ever be another.


Uh, what about the variable quick play speeds that TE3 (also) just got a month or two ago???


Mikeguy said:


> Sorry to be "one of those," but: what's the rush. And TE3 mostly works--what updates are seen as needed? (Sure, I'd like AutoSkip, but I can live with SkipMode)


EXACTLY...there really isn't anything that needs "fixed" - which hopefully means that someone doesn't come along TO "fix" it...& then BREAK THREE other things that already worked, in the process!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dishrich said:


> Uh, what about the variable quick play speeds that TE3 (also) just got a month or two ago???


I have no idea what you are posting. Please point me to a source of this update. Thanks.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dishrich said:


> Uh, what about the variable quick play speeds that TE3 (also) just got a month or two ago???


I suspect that feature has been there for a long time, but only recently revealed. The actual software (TE3 20.7.4.RC42) has been out for a long time.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I have no idea what you are posting. Please point me to a source of this update. Thanks.


Excuse me, I should have said *quick-mode* speeds...sorry....
Adjusting QuickMode speed via SPS codes



snerd said:


> I suspect that feature has been there for a long time, but only recently revealed. The actual software (TE3 20.7.4.RC42) has been out for a long time.


But you really don't know for sure, correct? And...if it's been there - in a *FINISHED, ready to use state* - then why was it only now posted to Ted's Facebook page? Does *EVERY* feature "enhancement" require Tivo to send out a compete, new software (version) update? (_I'm asking, as I don't know 1 way or the other..._) Since evidently nobody appears to have known about this until very recently, for all practical purposes, it did NOT exist before then, for subs to use!
I couldn't care less if it was added via an actual, software update, or was delivered there by a homing pigeon. The point is - it DID get added &/or was discovered, to the TE3's AND TE4's at the same time. So the statement that TE3's are NOT getting any updates, is factually incorrect.
Maybe Tivo has some other hidden "gems" in the current (TE3) software that have yet to be revealed...who knows? But if they do, then as far as I'm concerned, it's an "update". Maybe that's their game plan - slowly "reveal" features in TE3 (&TE4), that have been sitting there all along, to make it appear like they're still supporting this older operating system & keep their subs from leaving...again, unlikely anybody on this board knows Tivo's motives on this.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

All I know for sure is that this post shows that 20.7.4.RC42 *software* was released on or near 5/10/2018, which was well over a year ago. If the variable quick-mode speeds work on TE3, then that isn't due to a recent *software* update.

Why was it only recently posted? You'd have to ask Ted, but I'm guessing they wanted to test it, or maybe it was just a good time to release a freebie backdoor goody for the loyal fans on this board.

Some feature enhancements do show up after a software release, because some features require support from TiVo servers, so such enhancements can be given or taken back at the whim of TiVo.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Sorry to be "one of those," but: what's the rush. And TE3 mostly works--what updates are seen as needed? (Sure, I'd like AutoSkip, but I can live with SkipMode; and then I get a Suggestions that works, and Live Guide besides.)
> 
> Yeah, I'll likely be on TE4 or an upcoming TE5, one day. In the meanwhile, I'm content.


Almost 2 years ago I posted this. And I pretty much feel the same today. I have TE3-AutoSkip using KMTTG for about a year now and have automated the setup so it's virtually seamless ... that's not an issue for me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

humbb said:


> Almost 2 years ago I posted this. And I pretty much feel the same today. I have TE3-AutoSkip using KMTTG for about a year now and have automated the setup so it's virtually seamless ... that's not an issue for me.


The more that things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Uh, what about the variable quick play speeds that TE3 (also) just got a month or two ago???


My guess is, the variability feature has been there but TiVo just didn't feel it was something releasable for the masses, given its not-absolutely-simple set-ability/operation (as even some posts here by tech.-oriented people suggest).

It_ is_ kind of humorous/ironic that it works on TE3 but not TE4.


----------



## Allan Freedman (Sep 4, 2019)

Halleluyah!!
I bought the Bolt VOX and also have a 2 channel Premier. (I used my old impaired series 2 for the lifetime deal, though Tivo screwed it up and disconnected my Premier on their first try. Don't you love hold music?)

I wasted forever trying to get online.tivo/manage/transfer to move recordings via Wifi and via MOCA.
I easily downgraded the Bolt (with the restore defaults under help tab; then 2 thumbs down pushes and 2 rewind pushes. They now reliably see each other and transfer is fast and easy (bypassing the online method).
(Note that before the Bolt OS downgrade, [email protected]#$%^&& online.tivo had kept telling me I had network errors even though the two units were on the same network and could each call home.)
Also best to not use power saving/snooze setting.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the Roamio with TE3 and an 8TB drive and all the suggestions it records. I don't think the 8TB drive or suggestions work on TE4


----------



## anadelman (Nov 6, 2019)

What happens to TiVo Minis when you rollback? Do you roll them back too or do they work as is? If you have to roll them back, what's that procedure?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

anadelman said:


> What happens to TiVo Minis when you rollback? Do you roll them back too or do they work as is? If you have to roll them back, what's that procedure?


The Mini will tell you to choose rollback of the Mini or find a different host.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> The Mini will tell you to choose rollback of the Mini or find a different host.


May be worth noting there can be some delay in how long it takes for your Mini to prompt you to update/rollback. Sometimes a reboot of the Mini can speed this up.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Re: these comments from the "Roamio/Mini rollback" thread...


gabrielstern said:


> so for a point of reference any *bolts labeled bolt vox cannot be downgraded* because it came preloaded already with hydra or te4, and edge dvrs are the same





gabrielstern said:


> Bolt vox models have that limitation if they were manufactured past a certain point in 2018 I think around March or so.



Is this actually the case? I understand that the BOLT OTA and all EDGE models are TE4-only, but I hadn't heard of any downgrade restrictions on other BOLT models, regardless of manufacture date.


----------



## jg167 (Apr 2, 2004)

Tjernagel said:


> This may be a repeated thread but I thought it well worth re-posting.
> ... they provided a means to return to the classic menu.
> 
> Go to Help, Select Repeat Guided Tour. Instead of three Thumbs Down, select two Thumbs Down and two Rewinds. It will then ask you if you want to install the Classic Menu. Follow the onscreen instructions.
> ...


Its actually (at least on the Bolt I just got) Help -> Reset To Defaults -> Restart Guided Tour
(the the rest is correct)


----------

